# multimates (notts)



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can buy multimates from near Nottingham or that deliver them if not near Notts.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Bump.....


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Jase_Boa might have some, I have some which should be weaned soon but in Liverpool, Bosshogg has some I think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I have loads


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

luke and daniel have multis mate, sure they can sort something out.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

SteveL said:


> I have loads


Got any berkshires,chocolates or natural colour forms mate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

no idea on what the colours are ,mostly whites some dark / some have red eyes some black .there weaned


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

SteveL said:


> no idea on what the colours are ,mostly whites some dark / some have red eyes some black .there weaned


Likely pied argentes and agoutis then, no worries


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

i have the brown ones/ the brown and white ones /the white with brown flecks .i think i have all the varietys .will get some photos


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

SteveL said:


> i have the brown ones/ the brown and white ones /the white with brown flecks .i think i have all the varietys .will get some photos


Cheers mate, after some berkshire, chocolates and wild types.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Roy. Ye I've got a few :whistling2: if you can get across to Wolverhampton. I could possibly deliver for petrol/time cost


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

im after frozen one for a stubborn royal not live fuzzy one sorry should of said.


----------

